
Ask HN: Whats your opinion about open office spaces - samrohn778
I work out of an open office space and often find myself distracted from the noise and people moving around. One strategy I use to focus on my work is listening to white noise using a headphone during work-which do not look like a sustainable solution. Am I the only person who finds the idea of open office space annoying and counterproductive.
======
CM30
Absolutely hate open offices, and I find it depressing how every startup,
agency and large business nowadays seems to use them. It's even worse when
you're on the autistic spectrum, are an introvert or social anxiety, since the
open office is basically tailor made to drive such people insane.

Makes me wish remote working was more common in general, as well as that
bosses would stop being so obsessed with what's 'trendy' and think of their
workers.

------
lixtra
I suffer from open office space as well. I share the office with marketing and
sales people. Depending on what concentration level I need, I sometimes just
stop working and wait for some silence or just go home.

